# Salty Hook Tackle Company



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Our leaders are made of the best materials and backed by our guarantee.
The Best Leaders at the Best Price.
www.saltyhooktackle.com
A few pics of our line-up below.
Go Get It Salty! 
Jack
If need something you don't see...give us a shout and we will see what we can do for ya.


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Mike! Enjoy the Snapper Baggers!

Go Get EM Salty

Jack


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the great order Justin!

Appreciate ya!

Go Get Em Salty!!

Jack


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Big Thanks out to Gerald, Clayton, and Elite.............appreciate your business guys.

Go Get Em Salty!!!

Jack


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Mike. Good Luck out there. Appreciate your continued business.

Zack thanks for the order. Go Get em Salty!

Jack


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Shane and Sean. Hope you guy hook up and get em salty!!

Thanks Again

Jack


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Brett, John, and Charles. We appreciate your business and wish you tight lines out there.

Go Get Em Salty!


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Jim, appreciate the order on the snapper baggers.

Good luck out there in a few weeks.

Go Get Em Salty

Jack


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Donnie appreciate ya. POC Rod and Gun is all stocked up and ready.

Drop in and check out all the new items from Salty Hook there as well as Donnie's other new items.

Jack


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Brett thanks for the order. We greatly appreciate your business! Already dropped off at Post Office for ya.

Go Get em Salty!!

Jack


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Mikey...always enjoy talking to ya. Shipped out today Sir.

Go Get em Salty!!

Jack


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Capt Joe! Go Get EM Salty!!!

Appreciate your business!


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

A big shout out of THANKS to Joe, Brian, and Kahlil. Thanks for the business guys...GO GET EM SALTY!!!

Jack


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Ross appreciate the order!

Go GEt EM Salty!!


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Salty Hook Tackle*

Nice stuff!

Mike


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Tim, Cente, and Francisco......greatly appreciate your orders guys. Go get em salty!!!

Jack


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

mredman said:


> Nice stuff!
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike. Appreciate you, your input, and your business.

Jack


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thomas thanks for the order! Good Luck out there. Go Get Em Salty!


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Scott and Mike...appreciate ya business !!! Go Get EM Salty!!!


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Michael...appreciate the order brother. Go Get em Salty!!


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Jason for the mega order...your the man. We appreciate your continued business.

Go Get Em Salty!!!!


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

David thanks for the order. Appreciate your business. Go get Em Salty!!!!

Jack


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

David I greatly appreciate your business! Thanks for buying the Salty Stuff!

Go Get em Salty!

Jack


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Was on a Short vacation and need to get caught up on thanking our Salty Hook Customers.

Alejandro....appreciate the business!
James.....great talking to you and I will be looking into the stuff we talked about!
David....thanks again for your business....we appreciate you.

Now Go GET EM SALTY GUYS!


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Justin thanks for the order! Appreciate your business!!

Go Get em Salty!


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Justin...appreciate ya! Go Get Em Salty!! Glad ya liked the freebies.


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Sean appreciate the order brother...nice talking to you!

Go Get Em Salty.


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Another shout out to Clayton and Scott for their business!

Appreciate you guys.!

Go Get Em Salty.


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Justin thanks again for another great order. Appreciate you!

Go Get Em Salty!

Jack


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Antonio,

Appreciate your business! Thanks again for the order.

Go GEt Em Salty!


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Doug appreciate the business!! Enjoy the Tile Teasers.

Go Get em Salty!!


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Greg thanks for the order. Enjoy the Tiles Teasers and Deep Pacifiers. 

Go Get Em Salty!!

Jack


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Dan a big THANKS to you. Appreciate your business!!

Go Get Em Salty!


----------



## texasblue (Sep 4, 2012)

Trkins33 said:


> Doug appreciate the business!! Enjoy the Tile Teasers.
> 
> Go Get em Salty!!


Got 'em quick. The usual great stuff. Thanks for the goodies too!


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

texasblue said:


> Got 'em quick. The usual great stuff. Thanks for the goodies too!


Your welcome! THANK you for the business. Good Luck out there!


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Charles thanks for the multiple orders. Appreciate you and your business.

Go Get Em Salty!

Jack


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Brad thanks for the order...appreciate you!

Chris thanks for the order!

Go Get em Salty Guys!!


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Marco...appreciate your business!

Go Get Em Salty


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Mike a BIG THANKS for starting off 2015 with a great order. We appreciate you and your business!

Go Get Em Salty!

Jack


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Charly appreciate the business. Thanks for the great order.

Go get em salty!!!


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

William thanks for the order...we greatly appreciate your business!

Go Get Em Salty!!!!

Jack


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

*Delivery*

I just placed an order last night. What is the current shipping est?


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

*Nevermind*

It's here!

Thanks.


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Billphish said:


> It's here!
> 
> Thanks.


 Thanks for the Order!! Let me know how they work out.

Appreciate your business.

Jack


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Dale...Appreciate your order!

Go Get Em Salty!


----------



## markwc (Aug 7, 2014)

Hey Jack, Broke open the box you sent me and tried them out this weekend. They were great quality and appreciate the quick turn around on the order.


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

markwc said:


> Hey Jack, Broke open the box you sent me and tried them out this weekend. They were great quality and appreciate the quick turn around on the order.


 Thanks! Appreciate your business and the feedback!

Jack


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Robert thanks again for your order. It was a pleasure meeting ya. We shall do it again soon down there and have a few colds as well.

Waiting for good weather!

Jack


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the great order Greg!

Appreciate you!

Go Get Em Salty!


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

Looks good!


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Alan appreciate the Tile Teaser order.

Go get em salty!


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Cheryl thanks for the order.

Go Get Em Salty!!


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

JEFF thanks for the great order! Go Get Em Salty!!

Thanks Again

Jack


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Mike thanks for the order. Great talking to ya. Have fun on the trip with your son.
Go Get Em Salty
Jack


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Ricardo appreciate the biz!

Enjoy the leaders.

Go Get em Salty!!


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Gary. Appreciate the order and tight lines!

Go Get Em Salty!

Jack


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Travis thanks for the order. Its in the mail.

Go Get Em Salty!

jack


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Chris Thanks for the order. Good luck out there next week!

Go Get Em Salty!!

Jack


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Capt Bob....Appreciate the order Sir.

Thanks Again for the business.

Go Get Em Salty!


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Adolfo for the order. It was great meeting you and good luck out here tomorrow.

Go Get em Salty!


----------



## krouchchocolate (Jan 11, 2009)

Purchased some goodies from you. Thanks! Can't wait to use them.


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

krouchchocolate said:


> Purchased some goodies from you. Thanks! Can't wait to use them.


 Thanks, I greatly appreciate your order.

Go Get em Salty!

It was great meeting you today as well. Good luck out here tomorrow!

Jack


----------



## krouchchocolate (Jan 11, 2009)

Trkins33 said:


> Thanks, I greatly appreciate your order.
> 
> Go Get em Salty!
> 
> ...


Jack,

I would like to say thank you for helping me out in my situation. I would like to tell everyone how jack helped me out. I had put a order in for some snapper leaders last Thursday and it has been held up at the postal office for the last few days. It should have been at my house by Friday latest Saturday but usps has been holding it. It had 1 day priority shipping and I only live about 15 mins from Jack house. I just got home from being out of town on Sunday and was surprised that the leaders did not arrive yet. I called jack to see if he could make me some today as I was planning to go offshore tomorrow. He was driving home from his fishing trip and said he will work on them when he arrives back at his house.

I came over to pick them up and was very happy with his work. They are very beefy leaders that u cannot purchase from the store. The best part is that he even offered to give the replacement leaders for free even though it was the postal office fault for holding the leaders for so long. However, I could not leave his house without leaving him some money for all of his trouble.

I know that I will be a long term customer and will send my friends to him also. You definitely cannot beat customer service like this.


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

krouchchocolate said:


> Jack,
> 
> I would like to say thank you for helping me out in my situation. I would like to tell everyone how jack helped me out. I had put a order in for some snapper leaders last Thursday and it has been held up at the postal office for the last few days. It should have been at my house by Friday latest Saturday but usps has been holding it. It had 1 day priority shipping and I only live about 15 mins from Jack house. I just got home from being out of town on Sunday and was surprised that the leaders did not arrive yet. I called jack to see if he could make me some today as I was planning to go offshore tomorrow. He was driving home from his fishing trip and said he will work on them when he arrives back at his house.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the kind words. You are welcome to swing by anytime....we can make up some for any of your trips anytime.

Jack


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Nicky thanks for the order of Tile Fish Leaders.

Appreciate your business and good luck on the Tiles.

Jack


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Jason thanks for the order brother! Good luck out there this weekend...going to be spotty.

Get em Salty


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Byron,

Thanks for the order...your goodie have been mailed out.

Go Get EM Salty!


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Justin thanks for the solid order....I appreciate ya!

Order is already headed your way.

Go Get EM Salty and THANKS again!!

Jack


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Clay thanks for the great order. Appreciate your business and continued support.

Go Get Em Salty!

Jack


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Sam thanks for the Tile Teaser order. Appreciate your business!

Go Get em Salty!


----------



## samh (Oct 13, 2011)

They look great.
Thank you for being a 2Cool sponsor.


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Brett thanks for the great order. They are going out to the post office in the morning.

Appreciate you and your business.

Go Get Em Salty

jack


----------

